# Burgess BBS-20 Bandsaw Instructions



## brownbottle

Hi, just purchased a BBS-20 bandsaw and was wondering if anyone knows where I can get an instruction manual for it.
It seems to be in good working order, I've re-aligned everything (the blade was very off centre) but I would like to check the instructions to make sure I've got it all set up ok.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Lee J

I'm looking for spares for mine. It's got the blade guide missing.

see here...







haven't got a clue where to get one from.


----------



## Tony M

Is this what you're after. I found this via google. http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200364067622


----------



## brownbottle

Tony M":1jylbha9 said:


> Is this what you're after. I found this via google. http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200364067622



Thanks Tony but at that price he's having a laugh, it's about half the price I paid for the bandsaw, which does seem to work ok now (especially since I put the balde in the right way round).


----------



## AndyT

Chris. Lee,

I've got a BK3/BK3 Plus manual - which I think is pretty similar. I could scan it for you if nobody finds the exact thing.

But there's not much that's special to the model - a general book or guide to set-up would apply ok.

As for spares, I believe that Burgess were absorbed into Record Power. I did once get the door clips from Axminster, but it was years ago. Worth a phone call to them and ask. I expect a lot of these have been scrapped by now!

Andy


----------



## SammyQ

Lee, I think I may have a spare guide for that Burgess, let me rummage, pikky on Friday if I have. Yours for a fiver plus the postage? Sam


----------



## Sean S

Hi all, can anyone supply me with a copy of The Instructions for Burgess BK3 Plus bandsaw or perhaps tell me where I can get a copy please...
Many thanks in advance !!!


----------



## AndyT

Hi Sean

Well, it says here I have a manual, and in 2009 I believe I knew where it was. I've just had a look in all the places I would expect to find it and no luck yet. If I find it, I'll scan it.

Meanwhile, tell us what you need to know - there's nothing specially unusual about it, so any usual description of how to set up a bandsaw will apply. If you are missing bits or wondering how something should look I can take pictures of mine for you, in a bit more detail than this:


----------



## Sean S

Hi Andy,
My first band saw so I`ve not got much of a clue about setting it up. I will post some pics of things I have and want to know about....
Cheers!!


Sean


----------



## AndyT

Sean - and anyone - I have now found the BK3 and BK3+ manual if it's still wanted...


----------



## caretaker

I have got a Mk2 Burgess bandsaw, dose anyone know the blade size i can go upto, like in the machine is a new 1/4 blade, can i go bigger like 3/8th ?
Plus if any one did sort out a manuel that they can email me i would be most appreciated.
[email protected] 
thanks Reg


----------



## AndyT

I've successfully used 1/2" 3/8" and 1/4" on mine and can confirm that there is sufficient room to do so. There's no great advantage with the 1/2" compared to the 3/8" in my opinion, and the 3/8" is easier to tension. Less than 1/4" would not work with the blade guides.


----------



## AndyT

Ok calling all Burgess fans:

I have scanned and uploaded the old manual.

Whether it's worth having or not is another matter...


----------



## caretaker

Thanks Andy,
I have downloaded the manuel and am pleased with the information on the blades, your a star.
Reg


----------



## cheekybee

Andy, as Reg says "you're a star".
I've just bought myself a Record BK3 and the manual is going to be really handy.
Thanks
=D>


----------



## AndyT

Happy to help - in my experience it's a very capable little saw. Welcome to the forum btw - you'll find it a very friendly place.


----------



## Steve Blackdog

Jumping onto the end of this thread, I picked up a Burgess BBS 20 on a used tools stall at the local market today. He let me have it for £25. I don't really need it, but I thought it was so cute, it would be cruel to leave it there.

Looking forward to having a play.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## lesintheshed

This is Les in the shed I am retired. I have recently purchased a BK3 PLUS although complete it was spares or repair. After rebushing the drive spindle and putting a thread insert for the top wheel in the alley slide at the top. I can now keep the 1/4" blade on , but it is a bit switchy. A step in the right direction. I think a wider blade might be a little better behaved please advise.


----------



## Steve Blackdog

lesintheshed":29elat2s said:


> This is Les in the shed I am retired. I have recently purchased a BK3 PLUS although complete it was spares or repair. After rebushing the drive spindle and putting a thread insert for the top wheel in the alley slide at the top. I can now keep the 1/4" blade on , but it is a bit switchy. A step in the right direction. I think a wider blade might be a little better behaved please advise.




Hi Les

If you adjust the top wheel properly (patience!) it will track with any width blade. If it isn't tracking with 1/4", a wider blade will also have problems.

I got new blades from Ian at Tuffsaws, which have been superb. He will be able to advise. https://www.tuffsaws.co.uk

All the best

Steve


----------



## lesintheshed

Hello Steve Blackdog, 
This is les in the shed thank you for your encouragement. I am new to all this at the moment I am deciding which is the greater challenge, the computer OR the band saw. It's a close thing but!! I am going to pursiveor with both { the only way is forward}. Sorry I am wofeling.
Many thanks, Les.


----------

